# route address to garmin gps via bluetooth?



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

some one should make this happen.

i use a garmin gps because it responds so much quicker. so every time i'll have to type in the address additionally, it'll be nice if an address entered into the uber app can transmit to the gps, that'll be nice.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Hell, be nice if Garmin could make a GPS that goes in my brain, that'll be nice.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

That would be a great suggestion to give to Uber and Lyft. I don't know if Garmin software would also require an upgrade to make this work.

You should send it to all three companies. It could be beneficial.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> some one should make this happen. i use a garmin gps because it responds so much quicker. so every time i'll have to type in the address additionally, it'll be nice if an address entered into the uber app can transmit to the gps, that'll be nice.


I use Garmin GPS too ... my model has Voice Command ... 95% of the time, just repeating the address on the Uber App gets it added to my Garmin; but a few times I have to manually enter the address.

I wouldn't hold your breath on Uber app talking directly to Garmin GPS anytime soon ...


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

I understand that Uber have some deal with Google, hence the Uber app is only integrated with Google Maps and Waze.
I'd like to use my TomTom app, but they'll never add that as an option either.


----------

